# Pedigree animals being stolen at an alarming rate



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you have a pedigree dog/cat please be very careful when walking or letting into the garden, as most of you know I am working with animal shelters and get to know these stories on a daily basis. 
Last week we had 3 guys on a motor bike snatching a dog what was being walked on a leash.. and now I have just been sent this notice

A disaster happened today!! Our neighbour's dog got kidnapped by a taxi after running off with one of our dogs, Einaba. We are very sorry for what happened and still hope there is a way to find him. :.(((

If you have any idea or you have seen anyone trying to sell an adult, black and white, large and very friendly pitbull with a silver collar let us know...it happened on Road 263 parallel to El Lasilky in Maadi... 

These animals are being stolen either to be sold and or bred..


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Happens a lot in Hurghada too....


----------

